# Converter Blew (flames & smoke)



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

2:00am on 9/12 my we were woke up by a large cracking and poping sound. By the time I pried my eyes open I saw smoke and flames out the converter panel. The 110v breaker for the converter blew and everything things calmed down. The 110 side of that breaker also powers the outlet next to the slide and one by the TV shelf. When I got home I disconnected the converter and reset the breaker and power is ok on the two outlets. The picture in my gallery shows the failed Capacitor on the right. I sent pictures to Parallax to see if I can get the converter without going to the dealer and paying for a service call. I am 2 months out of warranty on the RV but the converter has a 2 year.
Converter


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Yikes







That had to be a rude awakening! Keep us posted on the outcome and if possible the cause. Quick question about your generator.... we have considered that model but I wonder, will it run the ac at night, if the fridge and HW Heater are on gas?

Steve


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

No, the Honda 2000 will not run everything. It's a great little generator but to run the A/C everything else must be off. You can run two of them and run everything, and some RVers do this because the 2000's are so light ( about 50lbs. verses 140 for one 3000.)


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Parallax stepped up to the plate and replied to my email within an hour. Normally you have to get a dealer to change out the converter for warranty work. After a couple of emails with engineering they refered my emails to the warranty department who called me about an hour after that. The guy just wanted to feel me out I think to see if I knew what I was doing and not going to screw something up. They agreed that I didn't need the dealer and shipped me a new converter today. I need to send the old one back with proof of purchase for the warranty. 
Saves me a trip to the dealer.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can't let the smoke out of the wire or it will stop working!!
















Sure is nice to here about the fast response from the vendor. Just curious, had you filled out the warranty card when you bought the trailer? Seeing as there are a ton of them in the package we have not filled all of them out yet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a pretty scarey situation -- o'dark thirty, half asleep, not a good combination. I'm glad to hear that everything is turning out ok. Any smoke or flame damage to anything?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow! Glad everyone is ok. I bet you set the world speed record for exiting the rear slide. Did you have everyone get out until you could determine the fire was extinguished? Fires move fast, especially in the highly plastisized world of the modern travel trailer, and the safest place for everyone is outside, until the fire is out.

Stay safe, and let us know if you find out a cause for the failure.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Speaking of fire exits.... When we picked up our rv, I asked the technician how the fire exit window worked. I wasn't too sure how easy it would be to get out of it since the hinges were on top and the window would be hitting you as you tried to bail out and drop 9 feet. He told me when you open the exit the hinges deform and hold the window up. It's a permanent deform and you have to get new hinges to repair the damage. I guess new hinges would be the last thing on your mind, tho, if you actually had to use the thing. But I guess you don't want your kids testing the exit.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you woke and everything was alright. Scary situation. Great advice from everyone.

Thanks for posting. Messages like this make people aware of things that COULD HAPPEN to them.

Keep those smoke detector batteries in...and FRESH!


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

There was no damage to the RV just some remains of the capacitor to clean up and a little soot on the converter grill. The smoke was not enough to set off the smoke alarm. Just a big puff and and when the breaker tripped it was done. When I tried to reset the breaker then another bang and smoke, so enough of that.
To answer on question, I don't recall if the converter had a warranty card or not. If it did I sent it in. Parrallax does require proof of purchase of the RV so they know when the clock starts on the warranty. They think a bridge diode failed. It's located just next to the right capacitor that blew ( check out the pic link on my first post ). The diode is rated at 1000v and either just failed or was spiked. But nothing else is damaged, the TV and a nite light were plugged into a 110v circuit on the same breaker and they are fine. So I and Parrallax don't think the Park Power Voltage was the problem. It will be fun resetting that breaker when I get the new one.

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow glad you are all okay. Stuff happens and sounds like Parrallax is treating you right. Thanks for the details and the follow up.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Got the new converter today and installed it. No problems everything checks out ok. 2 days after I emailed Parallax I have the new unit in hand. Very good service.

Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent! Love to hear that. Sometimes companies are a little slow on warranty stuff!


----------

